# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [3-1] at Golden State Warriors [0-4]*
 | Thursday, November 8 2007 | Oakland, CA | Oracle Arena | 10:30pm ET | 
| *TV*: TNT | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

It's hard to say whether the Golden State Warriors should be thrilled or terrified to see the Dallas Mavericks come to town. 

The 0-4 Warriors look to continue their dominance over the Mavericks (3-1) when the teams meet Thursday for the first time since Golden State's shocking first-round playoff upset last season. 

Golden State is 9-2 in its last 11 games against the Mavs, taking five straight during the regular season and knocking off the 67-win Mavericks in six games in the opening playoff round. 

The high-scoring Mavs, however, will have no lack of motivation as they arrive at Oracle Arena looking to exact some revenge. 

"We all still have a bitter taste in our mouths," Dirk Nowitzki told the team's official Web site. "But we understand that whatever we do now it doesn't take back what happened in May." 

Dallas lost all three games at Oakland in that series as it became the first top seed to fall in the first round since 1999. 

The Mavs, though, have bounced back this season and seem to be finding their form. In home wins Saturday and Monday over Sacramento and Houston, Dallas averaged 115 points and showcased its depth. 

Starting point guard Devin Harris was out against the Kings with a bruised left thigh, but Jose Juan Barea scored 25 points in his place. Top reserve Jason Terry, meanwhile, had 31 points against the Rockets. 

"I'm very comfortable in this role," said Terry, who's started for most of his NBA career but came off the bench for the University of Arizona when the Wildcats won the national championship in 1997. "I'm going to go out there and give us what we need, a good punch off the bench every night." 

The Mavs are somewhat banged-up, but should get a boost from the return of Harris, who's expected to play Thursday. Star forward Josh Howard (24.0 points per game) is day-to-day after turning his ankle against Houston, and center Erick Dampier practiced for the first time Tuesday after offseason shoulder surgery. 

Unmatched depth, however, has allowed the Mavs to easily overcome their injuries. Even with Nowitzki scoring less this season at 21.5 points a game, Dallas is getting plenty of scoring from Terry (22.8), Howard and Jerry Stackhouse (11.0), among others. The Mavericks are tied for the league lead with a 50.5 field-goal percentage. 

"We're an awfully tough team to beat because this is not a one-man band with Dirk," Dallas coach Avery Johnson told the team's official Web site. "We have a team." 

That could be bad news for Golden State, which is allowing 119.5 points per game - most in the league and seven more than the next-worst average. The Warriors held the Mavs to less than 100 points in all four playoff wins last season. 

For Golden State, Tuesday's 108-104 home loss to Cleveland actually represented a defensive improvement. 

"I felt we were playing good basketball, and at one point we had the game under control," point guard Baron Davis said. "Then we had a couple of bad breaks defensively. It's a tough loss, but it was a great NBA game. We're young, and we keep trying to figure it out." 

Having traded away Jason Richardson and playing without Stephen Jackson for the first seven games (disciplinary suspension), the Warriors' starting lineup will look a bit different than the last time the Mavs saw it. 

Mickael Pietrus and Kelenna Azubuike, neither of whom started during the 2006-07 playoffs, have started all four games this season for Golden State.




*Starting Five*





































*Baron Davis - Kelenna Azubuike - Mickael Pietrus - Al Harrington - Andris Biedrins*


*vs.*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - DeSagana Diop*


*Injuries*

*Warriors:* Shooting guard Stephen Jackson is on the NBA's suspended list, and Austin Croshere (back), Matt Barnes (dislocated finger) and Troy Hudson (groin) are questionable. 
*Mavs:* Devean George (left foot) and Erick Dampier (right shoulder) are out; Eddie Jones (right leg), Josh Howard (right ankle) and Brandon Bass (left ankle) are day-to-day; Devin Harris (left thigh) is probable. 











​


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

it's gonna be a great game due to the atmosphere. good luck mavs


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

DJ Mbenga is going to have a career game!



.... oh wait.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Warriors made Dallas Mavericks change their ways

Off-season changes are response to playoff loss - LINK



> For the Warriors and their fans, the game is an inspirational reminder and a respite from the early troubles of a winless season.
> 
> "We just played over our heads," Golden State coach Don Nelson said of that playoff series. "It's really that simple. It's one of those things that will happen for a short period of time.
> 
> ...


If Golden St. pulls this one off tonight, it will open up a ugly wound for Dallas


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Warriors made Dallas Mavericks change their ways
> 
> Off-season changes are response to playoff loss - LINK
> 
> ...


lol... nah...

It's a big game, but it's far from a must-win game.

On an importance scale, it's far far far below those against HOU, PHX, BOS or SAS.

As a Dallas fan, I personally think this game is about as important as a Dallas-Miami game. It would be nice to win, but at the end of the day it's just another regular season game, and you don't even know if your opponent will make it to post-season.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I just wish Stephen Jax was playing, Dirk ain't trying to see him


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I just wish Stephen Jax was playing, Dirk ain't trying to see him


I was hoping to see SJax as well.

Dirk's new role as a passer and Diop's continued offensive improvement should make the game more exciting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol... nah...
> 
> It's a big game, but it's far from a must-win game.


Maybe not for you but i bet you anything that it is a must-win game for the players.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Maybe not for you but i bet you anything that it is a must-win game for the players.


I do believe you are right, but, as a fan, I need to prepare myself for a loss.

:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd wish you guys luck, but the W's need a win too badly at this point.

Ought to be a great game.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow.. Harris looks pathetic right now. Johnson needs to slap him in the face and tell that to stop with the one-man fast break after made baskets, and its not like hes scoring, hes turning it over


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

This game reminds me why i think Avery Johnson is a overrated coach.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Mavericks are so bad at guarding All-Star guards.
When Davis dribbles by Harris, someone needs to jump in front of him right away, cut his lanes. Anybody really, just make him run another way, go left or right so Diop can get there in time. It's ridiculous how Avery expects Diop to jump in front of him at the last second, that's not the right way to play defense.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree with what Charles Barkley said in the half-time report. When someone slaps you and embarrasses you, you better come back with a killing instinct. The Mavericks are still soft.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but we still won 120-115


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What a disappointing win....

Ok... I won't even consider it a win. It was a good game, but Dallas showed me absolutely NOTHING from it. We are still the same team from last year. Dirk, JHo, Terry, Stack, Harris, etc... are still jump shooting like there is no tomorrow.

Pass the ball around the perimeter and call it "ball movement," and beyond that forget about any actual set plays. Seriously, the only set play I remember was that nice little dunk from Diop-to-JHo.

What about rebounds? The stat line shows Dallas with an edge on boards, but it certainly didn't look like it. Azubuike had 5 offensive boards and pretty much turned them all into easy points, and that dunk from BDavis following the missed fastbreak layup was embarrassing.

Oh... did I mention SJax didn't play?

Here are couple things I consider good:

Eddie Jones didn't play. He would have done a great job defensively against BDavis. He did a heck of a job on LBJ, so nothing tells me he couldn't do that on Davis. Once again, I'll say that Eddie Jones was an excellent pick up.

Dampier didn't play. Dallas lacks big man, and it showed. Diop got in early foul trouble because GSW took the ball right to him. When Diop had to sit, who filled in? You know who! Dirk CAN'T play 5 against a small speedy team.

Free Throws won the game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh....

My boy got his double-double last night... though he played 30+ minutes.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea, we barely beat a weak GS team, missing players. still dont like the direction of this team


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just heard Avery on Galloway and company...

Supposedly, the game plan was to go to GSW and try and outscore them.

LOL... I guess in that respect the mission was accomplished.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

**** Avery. :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just heard Avery on Galloway and company...
> 
> Supposedly, the game plan was to go to GSW and try and outscore them.
> 
> LOL... I guess in that respect the mission was accomplished.


Avery isn't very smart - and we're seeing that more and more in big games. Instead of playing to his team's strengths, he consistantly puts his team at a competitive disadvantage by playing into the other team's hands. It could've cost us a championship last year, who knows?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Even I'm disappointed in the Mavs - I expected a lot more bullying-type down low scoring, a tougher, angry Dirk and co. 

Forget the Warriors - if the Mavs don't play to their strengths in the playoffs and toughen up, they'll never make it to the Finals in so long as either Phoenix or San Antonio are in the way.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did Avery really start Harris and Barea ? Seriously, what the heck ? He changes the starting lineup with two small guards as a consequence of last year and then he puts in someone who is a lot smaller than Terry ? I don't get it, he must think he owes something to Nellie.


----------

